# DS #2614: Commando Steel Disaster (USA)



## JPH (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3587^^


----------



## JPH (Aug 29, 2008)

Sheesh, finally


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 29, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Original post


metal slug rip off LOL might give it a shot


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, finally.....I wonder if it'll be better than Metal Slug 7?!?!
Even if it's "clone", it could be better if done properly!

I'll be checking it out for sure!!


----------



## Novelsito (Aug 29, 2008)

finally


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 29, 2008)

sorry JPH I was already too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I deleted mine


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol, metal slug rip-off.

I'll still play it though.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Holy crap it's out!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 29, 2008)

wow. yay :]
cue the peeps that say "finally its frickin out after blahblahblah days of waiting"
most of us will play it just to see if its as good as metal slug


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 29, 2008)

Finally! I will grab it now.


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 29, 2008)

I was waiting for this..
Hopefully it has more levels than MS7..


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 29, 2008)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> I was waiting for this..
> Hopefully it has more levels than MS7..


Im hoping for more varied levels. MS7's levels were all the same except a few.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 29, 2008)

Doesn't look like this game has POWs. The most fun part of MS7 was finding all 100 POWs for me.


----------



## test84 (Aug 29, 2008)

Prisoner of Warcuid?


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 29, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> -GJ- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, true..
MS was a little short.. You could complete it in like ~2 hours on Beginner mode.. 
Lets hope this has more/longer/better levels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yay, finally, so many good games.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm cant find this anywhere.. Just have o wait..


----------



## gov78 (Aug 30, 2008)

its about damn time hope its good


----------



## knoxvillz (Aug 30, 2008)

About time, it took forever to come out. I'll try this to see if its better than MS7 but it still looks good though


----------



## jooozek (Aug 30, 2008)

i don't see it in pre, how come?


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, none of my sites have it yet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I hope its good..


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Aug 30, 2008)

i'll add to the list of people waiting to see if this is more than a poor metal slug rip....... I have faith, hope its a bit special.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 30, 2008)

lol, hopefully it will be 'special'


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 30, 2008)

downloading now! =D

i dont really give a damn if it's a metal slug ripoff, still looks sick.


so many good games coming out!


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 30, 2008)

still looking...


(WOOT 1000 posts, yay..)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 30, 2008)

Found it.

I'll download and see if it'll be good enough to beat metal slug 7, which shouldn't be very hard.


----------



## War (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm still looking as well @[email protected] 

Btw, isn't ROM #2614 - PictoImage(U)(VENOM)


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 30, 2008)

I think PictoImage is 2613


----------



## PyroJames (Aug 30, 2008)

I found it too.  The file size is pretty small so MS ripoff or not, I hope the game is still good.


----------



## Phoenix49101 (Aug 30, 2008)

Is that the European release boxart?


----------



## War (Aug 30, 2008)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> I think PictoImage is 2613


Maybe it's just my site then. I guess they have an extra game or something? o-o Cause it's clearly 2615 in my site.


----------



## knoxvillz (Aug 30, 2008)

I just had a quick go and it seems good. It's not so easy to die on this unlike MS7 as you have have both armor and health bars. I also like the little roll you can do aswell.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2008)

multiplayer?


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah i've also had a quick go..... it does seem like a poor mans metal slug! BUT if it has a few more level's it may still win.


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 30, 2008)

I quickly played it, and it looks good so far..
It isn't cropped like MS7, so thats a good thing, but I hate the sound fx when people die :')..
You only have 2 "aargh/ouch" sounds, and they suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## knoxvillz (Aug 30, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> multiplayer?



nope there's no option for multiplayer, however it could be an unlockable feature


----------



## War (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe we can hack in the sounds from MGS7 to replace these bad dying sounds


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 30, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> Maybe we can hack in the sounds from MGS7 to replace these bad dying sounds



haha you noticed it too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## mrchew (Aug 30, 2008)

all this rom talk and my comment gets taken off for saying the same stuff wtf. anyway the game is good.


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Aug 30, 2008)

It seems very hard though and the levels seem fairly long, do you know if you can use those green machines for anything as fancy as a save or something?

overall I like it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 30, 2008)

meh. i didnt really like it.
just seems like a dumbed down version of MS
just my opinion though
other people seem to like it


----------



## knoxvillz (Aug 30, 2008)

Everyone just roll around, it seems your invincible when you roll in the game




			
				BoomtownBilly said:
			
		

> It seems very hard though and the levels seem fairly long, do you know if you can use those green machines for anything as fancy as a save or something?
> 
> overall I like it.



yeh the levels are a bit long, but i was also wondering what those machines were. I thought maybe those were checkpoints until i died and had to start again


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 30, 2008)

This game sucks. Way to get my hopes up


----------



## knoxvillz (Aug 30, 2008)

you know i just realized it said "metal slug rip off" on the genre


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 30, 2008)

lol..


----------



## -Mew- (Aug 30, 2008)

I want my DS ;_;


----------



## Nthenorm (Aug 30, 2008)

It's not bad so far. The only thing that's bothering me is jumping on ledges.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey ,

Everyone this is my Little review and gameplay show of the game..

and i also added the trailer...


*The Trailer*



*My Review*
Sound not great as mic sucks , but still *okay*..


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 30, 2008)

It's a decent game, but it's certainly nowhere near as good as the Metal Slug games...
So far it's very repetitive and unbalanced...You only have 10 grenades for a whole mission (unless you find more of them - in which case you still can't carry more than 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and they're just about as strong as those in Metal Slug...What a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In Metal Slug you've got dozens of grenades in each mission, and here you get grenades that are just as strong (actually they're more useless, since you can't throw them as far), and only 10 of them for a whole mission...Way to ruin a nice feature.

Many of the background graphics repeat over and over, as well as some plattforming passages do - and during most part of the first mission, you're shooting at the exact same enemy type...

And why is it that there are no armor or health upgrades in the second half of the first mission?
There are like three health items and three armor items in the first half, and none when you get to fight the boss?
And when you die, that's it...Mission over...Even Metal Slug isn't that mercyless, I don't want to imagine how frustrating the later levels will get...

On top of it, this game feels really empty when compared to Metal Slug...There are far less power-ups, no prisoners, no stuff that causes big explosions when shot...Of course, the repetitive level graphics also contribute a big part to this.

Say what you want, Metal Slug 7 may not be the best Metal Slug game and may look shitty due to the scrambled sprites, but it's still a lot more fun than Commando Steel Disaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still gonna give this a second chance...Like I said, it's a decent game, but no Metal Slug 7 and certainly no Contra 4, either.

It's weird...On the one hand, it's a totally obvious rip-off of Metal Slug, but on the other hand, the developers really try hard not to copy _everything_ from Metal Slug...Too bad, they better should have.

If you want to try a better Metal Slug rip-off, try Gunforce 2 by Irem (the guys who also did R-Type)...It's MAME compatible.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 30, 2008)

This game is really easy compared to ms...


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 30, 2008)

Phoenix49101 said:
			
		

> Is that the European release boxart?



Yeah, people seem too lazy to use the correct region recently.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 30, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> Phoenix49101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its just a box people, no big deal.


----------



## theman69 (Aug 30, 2008)

file name ploxxx


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 30, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> file name ploxxx


V-CSD.rar


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> meh. i didnt really like it.
> just seems like a dumbed down version of MS
> just my opinion though
> other people seem to like it



Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie, MS7 kinda sorta disappointed me...I feel MS is better in the arcades.

Also, why are all these fun games coming out now? Where were they in the middle of summer when I was super ultra bored?!


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 30, 2008)

No red text?  That must mean this game isn't good. 

And yes the box art is the incorrect version.


----------



## Zaiga (Aug 30, 2008)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Also, why are all these fun games coming out now? Where were they in the middle of summer when I was super ultra bored?!



I know! Now I won't have any time to play them when school starts...


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 30, 2008)

akrpg not working? anyone?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 30, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> This game is really easy compared to ms...



I was thinking just the opposite. It's not up there with Contra 4, but of the Metal Slug games I've played (1, 3-5 and 7), it's a fair bit harder. When MS7 game out on DS a short time ago, I zoomed through it in no time. But I'm having trouble beating the first mission in easy with Commando.

BTW, anyone working on cheats for this game?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 30, 2008)

I thought the screenshots were MS screenshots on page one in thumbnail.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 30, 2008)

I noticed this game forces you to replay levels for 100% completion. 
Also what are the VIP things for?


----------



## VatoLoco (Aug 30, 2008)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> akrpg not working? anyone?



It works on NAND, but not SD on my RPG...running the latest AKAIO



....think I put in enough acronyms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , lol


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyone know why this game got nuked on the Ludibria page?

http://www.ludibria.com/index.php?sys=releases


----------



## NatsuMatto (Aug 30, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> Anyone know why this game got nuked on the Ludibria page?
> 
> http://www.ludibria.com/index.php?sys=releases



I'm no expert on the whole "scene," but it looks like they nuked every VENOM release that came out in the last few weeks (and a few extras).  People were complaining that this site also nuked MLB POWER PROS because of some missing tag issue (which other people in that thread said was an improper reason to nuke something).

So who knows.


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 30, 2008)

is it me, or is it really hard to pass stage 1 o.o they dont ever give you health/armor like abit into stage 1, i had plenty at the beginning


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Aug 30, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Prisoner of Warcuid?


Whatever happened to her anyways? o.O


----------



## Railgun (Aug 30, 2008)

there are 2 language changer out, for german and italian


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2008)

You see kids, this is what happens when you hype up a cheap Metal Slug knock off.

Its pretty much what I expected, and its better than most cheaply made games.  Certainly not worth the 120+ posts of "is it dumped yet?" but its better than average and in a world of "Imagine Petz In A Carnival Solving Crimes By Partaking In Mini Games" sort of titles that's not so bad.

Slowdown does make this worse though, sign of amateur programmers.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice box!
I'll give it a try


----------



## plasmatron (Aug 30, 2008)

First release after first release.
Chhers VENOM


----------



## Sonius (Aug 30, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> Anyone know why this game got nuked on the Ludibria page?
> 
> http://www.ludibria.com/index.php?sys=releases




Filename: 2614_Commando_Steel_Disaster_NDS-VENOM.zip
they dont mention the region in the file name. 
If they would rename it to 2614_Commando_Steel_Disaster_USA_NDS-VENOM.zip
everything would be great. 

but its a very lame nuke reason...


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow,so it's finally out....about freaking time.
Im guessing this won't better metal slug,but I didn't find the 7th that great.


----------



## Triforce (Aug 30, 2008)

Sonius said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is lame, not only that but it's not even an official scene nuke. Ludibria just seem to be nuking the VENOM releases themselves.
If it's not scene nuked (through a proper pre channel) it won't ever get a dir fix. These nukes ludibria are posting don't seem to exist.


----------



## Prime (Aug 30, 2008)

Icon:


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 30, 2008)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> is it me, or is it really hard to pass stage 1 o.o they dont ever give you health/armor like abit into stage 1, i had plenty at the beginning


It's not just you, read my post on page 4


----------



## opcode32 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sonius said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! The filename actually is v-csd.zip. Please do not enter a discussion about nukes when you obviously leech from rapidshare or something like that.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 30, 2008)

Copy paste the game name and use google.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 30, 2008)

tht took long and possibly if the rating is correct, this game aint like metal slug


----------



## woodley (Aug 30, 2008)

kewl^^
Ive been waiting for this a long time ago^^


----------



## jos7960 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmm i quite like it actually, but the loading of new areas/levels is a bit slow and the music gets a little choppy. But that is probably related to the speed of my microSDHC.


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll try this since MS7 wouldn't work on my DS-X and there was no US or E release...


----------



## unduthegun (Aug 30, 2008)

I wan't expecting it to be good, but this is much worse.

Gameplay choppy, mainly for not being able to shoot in 8 direction (just 4), contricts the age to have few enemies in screen, and pratically eliminating the "jump and shoot" part of the game, making the game much slower than the metal slug series.

Recommendation: avoid this game, stick to metal slug 7 if you like these kind of games.


----------



## virtualboy (Aug 30, 2008)

You can shoot in 8 directions with the machine gun.


----------



## Bergunzo (Aug 30, 2008)

I am waiting for some Infinite Life Cheats.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 30, 2008)

Bergunzo said:
			
		

> I am waiting for some Infinite Life Cheats.



Ditto. I just came to ask if anyone had any cheats yet.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 30, 2008)

i hate the screams,when they die,they are like what, 3 diferent sounds? its very anoying


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 30, 2008)

the guy in the boxart reminds me of


----------



## Bone-Monkey (Aug 30, 2008)

Cool a spin off  of metal slug


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 30, 2008)

armagedalbeebop said:
			
		

> i hate the screams,when they die,they are like what, 3 diferent sounds? its very anoying


Yeah, and one of those sounds is also used in Metal Slug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I guess that sound also appeared in numerous vintage movies, but come on)


----------



## hollowuk (Aug 30, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> It's a decent game, but it's certainly nowhere near as good as the Metal Slug games...
> So far it's very repetitive and unbalanced...You only have 10 grenades for a whole mission (unless you find more of them - in which case you still can't carry more than 10
> 
> 
> ...



Didnt the team who made Metal Slug also do the gunforce games?  And that submarine game 'In the hunt' or something. So its not a rip off is it?


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 30, 2008)

another thing, long gaps are kinda crappy,cannot calculate well how to jump


----------



## Rayder (Aug 30, 2008)

It BADLY needs a continue function.

I get as far as the two pillars you have to jump back and forth between while blasting the flying dudes in level 1, but that's about it.  If I could just continue once, I think I would get through level 1 and finally be able to save it.  I'd NEVER play level1 even again.

Yeah, it has slowdown and other little issues, but we don't many FUN games like this on the DS. 

I keep trying to get through the first level, but I guess I'm quite rusty on shooters since we don't get many of them.

While I don't normally use cheats in games (ironic isn't it?), this is one of those occasions where I'll use a cheat to get over-the-hump, but not use it all the time. So, like irpacynot, I too am awaiting some cheats on this one. 

How many levels is this game supposed to have anyway?


----------



## kaspal (Aug 30, 2008)

hollowuk said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




indeed, Nazca did those games, and THEN made Metal Slug... so, its not like those are MS ripoffs... actually, we "could" say MS is a ripoff of Gunforce (heck, even the sounds are reused in MS from gunforce)...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 30, 2008)

oops didnt see Prime already has it.


----------



## Akdul (Aug 30, 2008)

This game is pretty fun and explosion effects are nice. I have beaten the first stage and options can now be accesed. Here is my savefile for people having trouble beating the first stage.

First stage beaten


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 30, 2008)

Jeez,this really didn't live up to the hype.

I wasn't too fussed on MS7,so I thought this would cheer me up a bit,It really didn't.
Don't get me wrong,it's still better than half the DS games currently out,but it has so many flaws:

1.No continue button.
Even Metal slug had these and those games are hard as nails.

2.Can only shoot in 4 directions.
Well,you can shoot in more with a machine gun,but it's still pretty lame.

3.The story.
I wasn't expecting much,but it still sucks.

4.slow-down.
I guess this was obviously gonna be a problem with a game like this,but it slows down when theres only 3-4 enemies on screen.I mean,Bangai-O spirits was alright for slow-down,and that had alot more stuff on the screen.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 31, 2008)

Akdul said:
			
		

> This game is pretty fun and explosion effects are nice. I have beaten the first stage and options can now be accesed. Here is my savefile for people having trouble beating the first stage.
> 
> First stage beaten


Options are locked until after the first stage?  That's weak.


----------



## feds4u (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm enjoying it....so far.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 31, 2008)

Akdul said:
			
		

> This game is pretty fun and explosion effects are nice. I have beaten the first stage and options can now be accesed. Here is my savefile for people having trouble beating the first stage.
> 
> First stage beaten



Thanks for the save....I stowed it away.   But I'm still gonna try to beat the level myself a few more times first before I just bypass the level.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 31, 2008)

Probably the wrong place to ask this, but has anyone got the retail cart and can tell us how the slowdown is on that?  2 bad guys, 1 bullet and an explosion and everything goes sloooowww-moooooo on my AK2.


----------



## unduthegun (Aug 31, 2008)

Haven't noticed any slowdows using the cycloDS.

As for the 8 direction just noticed it, mainly because it does not have transition when shooting right then up, this console uses a dpad, it's not an arcade cabinet...

And the no continue option just makes me laugh, they had plenty of time to play test the game and still didn't squash obvious design mistakes.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 31, 2008)

Havent tried it out yet, Its on my flashy but by the sounds of it I dont particularly want to be trying it out..


----------



## kaspal (Aug 31, 2008)

i gave it a go last night, and managed to get to stage 3, after a few tries...

1) yeah, its true theres no 8-way shooting with the default weapon, but with the missile and the machine gun you can do it (im not so sure if you can do it with the one that throw the mines like shots).

2) the lack of a continue function is annoying.. thats for sure, sometimes you make it far into a level, just to get owned for some crappy mistake, sometimes you just dont make it that far... anyways, whatever the case is, you need to restart the whole level... WTF is that?

3) after you beat a level, you can remap your controls, save the game and shit... well, the control remapping function is crap (its lost after you reload the game, or so it happened to me), and you cant remap to every control you want (you're limited in that scenario)... and, there appear to be a shitload of secrets per level (i managed to get a 60% level completition on the 1st level... and i discovered a few items... but theres no obvious spots on the levels, so its kinda hard to find stuff).

4) slowdown... if is still present in the original cart, then, yet another programmin failure from the programmers here...

thats about it so far... the game's good, but has several flaws that turn me off sometimes... but im gonna beat this sucker!...


----------



## knoxvillz (Aug 31, 2008)

i know a lot of people can't beat the first level, me included, but can you imagine if they included a third or even fourth difficulty level to this game???


----------



## hollowuk (Aug 31, 2008)

I like it, at least its 2D, 
I cant do the first level either, but I dont think continues are the answer. No games should have them. A throwback from coin-ops that doesnt have or has ever had any relevance to home gaming. Some ppl just want to the games they play to be easy and cheap, poor souls they will never know what they are missing.
Ban continuing in gaming that what I say.

About Gunforce, I see that game and its sequel to be part of the Metal Slug series, its just so similar. Or the other way round.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 31, 2008)

hollowuk said:
			
		

> ...I cant do the first level either, but I dont think continues are the answer. No games should have them. *A throwback from coin-ops* that doesnt have or has ever had any relevance to home gaming....



Wuh?

Not sure what you're talkin' about, dude, but most arcade games of this kind -- way back when -- offered continues. It was the companies' way of milking more quarters from you, since for another quarter, you could continue from where you left off if you threw another quarter in before a 10-second counter ended.

Now, if you're referring to games like Zaxxon, Donkey Kong, Dragon's Lair and other mostly first-gen arcade games (from when places like Aladdin's Castle first started to take off), then you're talking about a different generation of games than that of Metal Slug, of which Commando is a 110% clone of. So, there really is no _relevance_ when talking about this game and continues.


----------



## hollowuk (Aug 31, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> hollowuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what you're talking about either dude, you just sort of made my point for me. It was indeed a money making feature and lend games a prostitutional edge  they could do without. You can just NOT continue you know. THATS how gaming should be.

And I cant believe you just described continues to me, ME=25 years of gaming. I know what a damn continue is.


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 31, 2008)

kaspal said:
			
		

> hollowuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's how it is. I assumed it was developed by Irem, since MAME says it was manufactured by them...
You're right though, Gunforce 2 was released long before Metal Slug.

When I stumbled upon Gunforce 2 while browsing some MAME games, I immediately noticed the striking similarities to Metal Slug, and I didn't really consider that it might be from the same company. Gunforce 1 actually doesn't have much in common with Metal Slug at all, and then there's Gunforce 2, which suddenly is suspisciously similar to Metal Slug...How was I supposed not to believe it's a rip-off? It had "rip-off" written all over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's still clearly better than Commando Steel Disaster...


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, nice game, i like it... not a masterpiece of course, but still playable... a little! yes, it's too hard for my taste... i wait "Infinite HP" cheat...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 31, 2008)

hollowuk said:
			
		

> Not sure what you're talking about either dude, you just sort of made my point for me. It was indeed a money making feature and lend games a prostitutional edge  they could do without. You can just NOT continue you know. THATS how gaming *should be*.
> 
> And I cant believe you just described continues to me, ME=25 years of gaming. I know what a damn continue is.



I'm happy for you, and I don't want to having a pissing contest or anything, but I've got five more years of gaming in on ya'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But "should be"? According to whom? You?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does having continues somehow make a person less worthy as a gamer? Give me a fucking break...please.


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 31, 2008)

hollowuk said:
			
		

> Not sure what you're talking about either dude, you just sort of made my point for me. It was indeed a money making feature and lend games a prostitutional edge  they could do without. You can just NOT continue you know. THATS how gaming should be.


That really depends on the game...I don't see how Continues are misfit in a game that's supposed to simulate the good old arcade feeling

Metal Slug wouldn't even be the same without Continues, since you get a Heavy Machine Gun every time you lose a credit...And how weird would it be to have 16 lives instead of 4 continues with 4 lives each? That would also take the fun away for people who want to finish all kinds of arcade games with just one credit...

Furthermore, having Continues instead of a larger amount of lives adds a bit of challenge, since in most games you have to start over a level after using a Continue...Which means that you have to finish a level without going Game Over.
How is that not relevant to home gaming?

While I agree that new games should try to avoid giving the player a limited number of lives entirely, arcade games like these just aren't the same without continues...How are they supposed to bring the coin-up experience to your home without making use of continues?


----------



## The Mole (Aug 31, 2008)

Can anybody tell me where to find the red disk A for the save point half way through level 1? i have searched high and low and found disk B1 and a couple of gold ones but not the correct one for the save point.

I have no trouble getting to the boss, the only problem is one hit is a rough 50% of a full energy so i don't have much time to do damage before i am dead. I will keep trying though lol.


----------



## dib (Aug 31, 2008)

I think this game holds the record on how long it took me to hate it.

First level, dead, game over.  I think I'm done playing.

And pretty sure I saw a red disk in a rock that you have to blow up first.


----------



## kaspal (Aug 31, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> hollowuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let the battle of the Geezers begins!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've got only 20 years (ad a lil more... but not more than 3 years...) of gaming, and i like my continues on games, because while is true that a real arcade player should finish a game with only one credit, its also true that its UP TO HIM to do so, some ppl just wanna have fun, and get to the end of the game, no matter what, so they credit feed, or use as many continues as they can.

i dont like the fact that this game doesnt have such thing (continues, i mean), but im still enjoyin it, cuz its a good game nevertheless... could be better, but is still good.

lets just enjoy the damn thing... with continues or w/o them, with cheats or w/othem and so on and so forth... most of us are playin it for ffree, and thats quite a feat.


----------



## kaspal (Aug 31, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> I think this game holds the record on how long it took me to hate it.
> 
> First level, dead, game over.  I think I'm done playing.
> 
> And pretty sure I saw a red disk in a rock that you have to blow up first.


well, so far, i've encountered like 4-5 disk on level one alone... problem is, that those are only pieces of the puzzle, since a disk its composed of a few shattered (and scattered) parts... so, yeah, that machine is asking for red disk A... but that disk is composed of 6 pieces... you need to find them all (maybe they're scattered in other levels?) and then go to that part of level 1, and try again...

the damn game has some replayability values in it... even tho its pretty darn hard!.


----------



## Akdul (Sep 1, 2008)

At last I have finished this game. Its very short, there are only 5 missions. Maybe more missions can be unlocked if you get the disks. Here is my savefile:

Game finished


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 1, 2008)

Well it took me 3 tries to beat the first stage. I died at the boss twice.
And guess what, only got 50% marked.

So not only is the game punishing with all that badly gapped jumps and unexpected behaviors of first-encountered enemies, it forces you to replay levels for 100% completion.

P.S. Someone has said you only get 10 grenades max, but if you pick up a stack of grenades they go up just like MS7.


----------



## hollowuk (Sep 1, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> hollowuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes according to me. And yes... yes it does, obviously it does. And no you shall not have a break until you can finish MS1 on one credit, it can be done.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 2, 2008)

hollowuk said:
			
		

> Yes according to me. And yes... yes it does, obviously it does. And no you shall not have a break until you can finish MS1 on one credit, it can be done.








 All right, well, I'll concede you're more of a man than I am. 

Anyway...

Has anyone been able to play the disk missions? I've completed the game, but it still tells me I don't have enough data to carry the disks into missions with me.


----------



## hollowuk (Sep 2, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> hollowuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't go that far, I'm just someone who has played far too many video games for far too long.

Basically you should pity me.


----------



## maarten551 (Sep 10, 2008)

i go try i love matel slug


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 30, 2008)

ZOMFG BBQS FDFKASDJFASKLDFAJHD

Lmao, METAL SLUG 8!??!?!?

Haha. I think I'll be trying this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for everyone who doesn't know me, I'm from the BoneMonkey Avatar era.


----------

